#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Έκθεση του ΟΑΣΠ-ΙΤΣΑΚ για τον σεισμό της Κεφαλλονιάς την 26.01.2014

## Xάρης

Ανακοίνωση του ΟΑΣΠ-ΙΤΣΑΚ:

"Στις 26 Ιανουαρίου 2014 και τοπική ώρα 15:55 (13:55 GMT) συνέβη ένας ισχυρός σεισμός μεγέθους ροπής Μw:6.1 (HRV) με επίκεντρο τις νοτιοδυτικές ακτές της Κεφαλονιάς, και συγκεκριμένα περί τα 9km νοτιοδυτικά του Ληξουρίου Σύμφωνα με την  ιστοσελίδα του Σεισμολογικού Σταθμού του ΑΠΘ πρόκειται για επιφανειακό σεισμό, με γεωγραφικές συντεταγμένες του επικέντρου 38.1610Β, 20.3400Α.
Στις 20:45 ακολούθησε ένας μετασεισμός μεγέθους ροπής Μw:5.5 (HRV). 
Από τους μηχανισμούς γένεσης των δύο σεισμών φαίνεται ότι οι δύο σεισμοί σχετίζονται γενετικά με το ρήγμα διεύθυνσης της Κεφαλονιάς (Scordilis et al., 1985). 
Το ρήγμα αυτό είναι ένα δεξιόστροφο ρήγμα στο οποίο υπάρχει και ανάστροφη συνιστώσα (Παπαζάχος και Παπαζάχου, 1997, 2003).

Δείτε την πλήρη αναφορά ΕΔΩ."

----------

seismic

----------

